
Court finds primarily for “Our Children's Trust” but that courts can do nothing [pdf] - RangerScience
https://static1.squarespace.com/static/571d109b04426270152febe0/t/5e22508873d1bc4c30fad90d/1579307146820/Juliana+Press+Release+1-17-20.pdf
======
RangerScience
Full title: Decision of Divided Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals Finds Primarily
for Juliana Plaintiffs, but Holds Federal Judiciary Can Do Nothing to Stop the
U.S. Government in Causing Climate Change and Harming Children

Here's the link to the actual court decision:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/571d109b04426270152fe...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/571d109b04426270152febe0/t/5e22101b7a850a06acdff1bc/1579290663460/2020.01.17+JULIANA+OPINION.pdf)

